# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Jag x Jag!

## Chris Behof

This could be interesting.....

Sire: Sharpie, 50% Spitfire Bredl's Jag

Dam: Anais, Brock Coastal Jag

Maybe the Bredl's blood will create a viable super....j/k

Enjoy!





Gratuitous closeup:

----------


## crapwhereaminow

Very cool! Good luck with the babies and I call dibs on one!

----------


## JLC

I don't know anything about Jag genetics...but I do know gorgeous snakes when I see 'em!   :Very Happy:   Can't wait to see how the babies turn out!

----------


## Chris Behof

Thanks all!!!

----------


## Crusader71

1ST off Awesome Awesome Jags!!! and secondy good luck with the babies they are going to glow through the eggs

----------


## olstyn

First off, please understand that I'm genuinely curious, and not trolling you.  

Assuming that the gene works the way it has been understood to in the past, you should get 1/4 normals (live), 1/2 jags (live), and 1/4 supers (dead/unable to thrive).  This seems like a worse outcome than jag x normal, which produces 1/2 normals (live) and 1/2 jags (live).  Why do this pairing when you get the same number of jags and 1/4 of the animals produced are either dead or "defective?"

----------


## Chris Behof

You bring up a good point......the reason I am doing it is because:

1. Having a bunch of live jag sibs is not very appealing to me, they are hard to sell and I don't want to just dump at a pet shop or wholesale them off to someone who may not give them the proper care.

2. Even though I am not very hopeful at all.......a really tiny part of me hopes the bredl's blood will make for a viably super, even though I know it won't!   Kind of contradictory, I am aware!

Those would be my reasons......

----------


## olstyn

I thought that might be it, and I'm kind of conflicted about reason #1.  On the one hand, dumping hybrids into the pet trade, where they'll likely be either misrepresented, get poor care, or both, is bad.  On the other, it's hard to know how much suffering the supers go through before they die, whether it be in the egg or post-hatching (if they even make it that far).  That line of reasoning makes breeding jags at all seem like a lose lose situation, at least for the animals.   :Sad: 

As for reason #2, I wish you all the luck in the world, but I don't hold out much hope for it.

----------


## vangarret2000

If you don't want live jags, why would you just not breed them?

----------


## DavidG

If no one ever tried to get super jags then we'd never have super jags. If people only wanted normal carpets the other genes would eventually die out. As much as I know I'll get flammed for this, Chris is taking a step in the right direction. In the pet trade, breeding the next big thing is how money is made. Breeding something unique and different is stepping ahead of the game. It doesn't come without sacrifice.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (12-17-2010)

----------


## gman8585

i think first, no one lasts for long if they are trying to breed snakes just for money or if they are super concerned over what genes will produce perfectly healthy offspring. sometimes you just gotta breed and see what happens.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> If no one ever tried to get super jags then we'd never have super jags. If people only wanted normal carpets the other genes would eventually die out. As much as I know I'll get flammed for this, Chris is taking a step in the right direction. In the pet trade, breeding the next big thing is how money is made. Breeding something unique and different is stepping ahead of the game. It doesn't come without sacrifice.


I agree with you 100%, alot of people do this pairing just to reduce the amount of normals (sibs), these things have alot of babies, its alot of mouths to feed. plus mayb one day we will get a thriving BEL, someone had 1 that lived overnight then passed, so who knows.

----------

